# Just before Bottling?



## Steve (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay, my first batch of wine has been stabilized and is clearing very well. Just looking for any recommendations on what to do once it is completely clear and I start bottling.


Thanks,


Steve


Groton, CT


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 9, 2005)

In which regard?


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2005)

In any, just looking for tips or hints for a newbie...


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 9, 2005)

You have stabilized. 


If you plan to sweeten, do so. Since you stabilized, it's great.


Make sure you have sanitized your bottles at the most 1/2 hour before you bottle. (and all your bottling equipment)


Otherwise, I'd say, CHEERS!




don't forget to pour yourself at least a half a glass while bottling.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 9, 2005)

I concur with MedPretzel, always drink at least one glass of the wine you are bottling. It is nice to know what is going in the bottles.


If you have not done so, read my tutorial. I have a complete page on bottling. Here is the link:


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Tutorial-Step- 7.htm[/url]


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 9, 2005)

insert the corks as fast as you can (when you push them in, so they don't expand and stick to the bottle and fold under)

rack to a bottling bucket or your primary fermenter first, don't try to
rack from the carboy into the bottles, you will stir up sediment


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 11, 2005)

Steve,


Have you filtered the wine ? If not then I would advise to give it a go as this will give you ultimate clarity and a brilliant sparkle to your wine


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2005)

I would highly recommend getting a few empty bottles and making a trial run Steve with just plain ole water. Get a feel for how everything is going to go. I would even go ahead and cork a couple too. A few corks is cheap experience. 


If you are going to add shrinks to them I would also recommend doing that before I put the labels on if you are going to use the boiling water method.. I always clean my filled bottles again toobefore applying the labels to them.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the good info, I'll let everyone know how it turns out when I get done.


Steve


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2005)

Good luck Steve and post us some pictures if you can


----------



## jcnoren (Nov 13, 2005)

Waldo said:


> I would highly recommend getting a few empty bottles and making a trial run Steve with just plain ole water. Get a feel for how everything is going to go. I would even go ahead and cork a couple too. A few corks is cheap experience.
> 
> 
> If




Excellent suggestion! 


JC


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2005)

So, I drew a sample this evening to see how clear it would be in a glass and then have a taste... I found it to be super clear in the glass, but when I tasted it there is a strong taste of sulfur (I think) and it seems like a slight carbonation. It also seemed to be a little weak in the taste department, but the other stuff may have been over powering it.






Is this normal and it will go away with age or do I have a big problem?


Steve





*Edited by: Steve *


----------



## masta (Nov 14, 2005)

You still have dissolved CO2 in you wine and need to take care of it before bottling. The smellis normal when you have gas...



...in your wine!


<LI>Rack the wine into another sanitized carboy to separate from the lees that have settled. 
<LI>Make sure the wine temp is at least 70 degrees (75 is best) 
<LI>Stir well to force the CO2 out of the wine. A drill mounted stirrer is best for this task and will be the most valuable tool and best money spent as a winemaker if you don't have one already. 
<LI>If you didn't add any extra meta other than what came in the kit go ahead and add 1/4 tsp to help protect the wine with the extra stirring and racking. 
<LI>Top off well and let it rest at least a week and you should be ready to bottle if wine is clear and gas free when sampled.</LI>


more info on degassing:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7 85&amp;KW=degassing*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks masta, I'll give it a try...


Steve


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, so I did as masta suggested, soI hope all turns out well. Being new at this, I am just afraid that the more I handle the wine I am going to ruin it. *Edited by: Steve *


----------



## masta (Nov 14, 2005)

Just keep everything clean and sanitized and you will be fine.


Keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## smurfe (Nov 15, 2005)

Waldo said:


> I would highly recommend getting a few empty bottles and making a trial run Steve with just plain ole water. Get a feel for how everything is going to go. I would even go ahead and cork a couple too. A few corks is cheap experience.
> 
> 
> If you are going to add shrinks to them I would also recommend doing that before I put the labels on if you are going to use the boiling water method.. I always clean my filled bottles again toobefore applying the labels to them.


 Great advice Waldo. I actually used "used" corks to learn how to use my corker. We have always saved our old corks in a basket on the counter. We figured we might try some art deco thing in the future made out of corks plus it is really just a conversation piece and actually makes a nice center piece on a table.


Anyway. SO I get into this hobby and George sends me this huge contraption called an Italian Floor Corker. I look at it and wonder the mechanics of it. It looks simple enough but I wonder to self if it has to be adjusted any. So, I drag out some empties and stick a bottle in and grab an old used cork out of the basket and go to town. Was good experience to get used to my corker.


Waldo's advice would be great if you have an auto filler for your bottles to get used to it. I wish I had. I over flowed a few in the beginning and still do now if I am not thinking. Yeah, it shuts off when the bottle is full but if you pull it out of the bottle wrong, it will pop back on plus the overflow tube will back flush if not at a low enough level.


Smurfe


----------



## Cove Cottage (Nov 21, 2005)

The first timewe bottled, what a mess. When I placed the siphon in the wine, the wine overflowed onto the floor



Note to self ....."Always draw out some wine with the wine thief before placing the syphon in the wine." mwm


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> I am just afraid that the more I handle the wine I am going to ruin it.







You can almost never do that. You'll be fine!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

smurfe said:


> Waldo's advice would be great if you have an auto filler for your bottles to get used to it. I wish I had. I over flowed a few in the beginning and still do now if I am not thinking. Yeah, it shuts off when the bottle is full but if you pull it out of the bottle wrong, it will pop back on plus the overflow tube will back flush if not at a low enough level.
> 
> 
> Smurfe




Honestly? I have a filler, and I don't like it. It must be operator error because a lot of people use it. I simply use a a racking tube with a tube clamp. I eyeball the level of the wine in the bottle, and always have 2-3 next to it so that I'm mostly equal. This, too, takes a fair amount of practice but I'm the type of person: The less things I have to handle/think about, the better. 1 tube and 1 clamp and 1 bottle is perfect for me. 





But this is just me. Like I said, it must be operator error.


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 21, 2005)

my 6 year olddaughter fills my bottles with an auto-filler. If she can do it anyone can.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

I guess it's me then!!!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 21, 2005)

Might not be. Depends upon what type of filler you have. If it is like mine 
with the little plastic dongle at the tip, it will dispense liquid if you simply let 
it settle down on the bottom of the bottle. The spring tip type has to be 
pushed down to start the flow and would be more accomodating.

Bill


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

I think that's what I've got. It's a plastic filler and it's red and white. I don't know anything more about it because I don't use it. I think I had to have a spare bottle for the little tube that attached to the nub at the top of it. But the wine flowed out from all cracks of the thing and it just was a (&amp;**^*^ mess. Made me very sad and disappointed. But that's how I learned how to use the clamp. 





Yep.... I think it had some sort of spring in it too, the more I think about it. It popped up when the bottle was supposed to be filled. It stuck all the time, if I remember it correctly.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 21, 2005)

Is this what you have?


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes, similar..


I got it the first month I was into winemaking on Ebay. 





I can go downstairs and get a picture of it soon.



*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## geocorn (Nov 21, 2005)

Those bottle fillers are somewhat cheap. That is why I don't carry them. You need to get the Auto Bottle filler. I have sold over 100 of them and not a single complaint! On the contrary, everybody that has one, loves it.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887


----------



## smurfe (Nov 27, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> smurfe said:
> 
> 
> > Waldo's advice would be great if you have an auto filler for your bottles to get used to it. I wish I had. I over flowed a few in the beginning and still do now if I am not thinking. Yeah, it shuts off when the bottle is full but if you pull it out of the bottle wrong, it will pop back on plus the overflow tube will back flush if not at a low enough level.
> ...




That statement don't really read right. I to am not a real big fan of my filler and tell myself every time I bottle I am not going to use it and just bottle like you do but I always use it. Sometimes it works great, sometimes not so great. 


It all depends on paying attention to it. I for one thought it was a product to ease your mind and not have to stand over and watch but this is not so. It will shut off but then the overflow bottle starts filling and it normally overflows from lack of attention. Maybe I am just doing it wrong. I myself still am thinking of using the spout on the primary with hose and a clip like yourself.


Smurfe


----------



## OldWino1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Im still using the spring loaded thing on the end of the wand. as long as i pay attention i do fine and dont over fill aka spill the precious liquid I have sweated and worried over.


----------

